# 30 Days with my new Kiot CK20S



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

*30 Days with my new Kioti CK20S*

I've had it a little over 30 days now. 17 hours on the clock so far.

I've had no problems with the tractor or the attachments, loader and Agric tiller.

I've run the tiller quite a bit and tilled up about 1/4 acre, some was old garden some was ground that I had sprayed to kill the grass last summer but hadn't turned. The little tractor pulls the 50" tiller with authority and the tiller does a great job of prepping the soil.

The last week I've spent a good bit of time pushing snow around. Loving that front end loader, what did I ever do with out one?

Fuel use has been pretty light, the dealer dropped it off with a full tank and I have only added 5 gallons so far and haven't used much of the second tank full, still showing full on the gauge.

The tool box is a little on the cheesy side but not a big issue. it is a snap lid plastic tray that slides into a slot under the left side of the platform and is held in place with a sliding plate secured with 2 thumb screws. Functional but that is about it. I will likely figure out a way to add a .30 cal. ammo can for a more usable tool tote. 

The folding ROPS seems to be solid and the tractor will fit under my 7' tall hoop house with it laid down.

Overall impression is that is it a stout little tractor that will do everything I need it to do. It won't do it as fast as a bigger machine but it will get the job done.

Moving a little snow

















My neighbor down the road called me this morning, his AC D17 was stuck on the ice in his driveway. I pulled him off the ice and then cleared his driveway enough he could get out with his pickup.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice photos. Are you using the tiller as ballast?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, kind of left the tiller on till I can get around to building a ballast box of some kind. Kind of a PITA having it back there all the time but it needs some weight with the loader.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You need some canopy action on there too Larry! I'm surprised they didn't include a ballast box with the tractor. John Deere sends one out with every machine when you purchase a new tractor. Looking good though! You look like a kid at Christmas! Hey! Could you give up a picture or two of that tool box under the platform? It has me thinking now that you mentioned it, and I have several ammo boxes too!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are some pics of the factory "tool box".



















10" adjustable hammer wrench for size reference










I will either fab up something to mount to the loader cross bar that goes over the hood or on the SMV sign bracket. When I get it done I'll post up a couple pics. Don't really need much but I'd like to carry a few basic tools extra hitch pins/clips and some basic "get it back to the shop" stuff.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not too bad right there. My 990 came with a ballast box, but no tool box! Frankly, I would have rather of had a tool box, but what do you do? Those pictures and you comment on them, give me some ideas I hadn't explored until now. I'll be watching to see what you come up with indeed. Thanks for the info Larry. Happy plowing!:lmao:


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Had a problem develop with my little tractor a few days ago. 
The loader joystick kind of flopped over to the side and wouldn't spring to center.
Everything still worked OK though.
I tok it apart enough to see that nothing was broken and got a good idea of how it is supposed to work.
Made a call to the dealer and explained the problem. 
No problem wth the repair as it was definitely covered by the warranty. They told me that based on what I told them they had a parts set to fix it on hand.
They told me I could bring it in or they could make a service call or come and get it.
Now the service call itself or pick up and delivery isn't covered by the warranty and it would be at least another week till I could get it on a trailer myself. 
We worked it out so that they gave me the parts set and I would tackle it myself.
As it turned out the problem was a simple as a single socket head bolt had worked loose and fallen out. It took me less than 15 minute to do the repair. And, when I took the bracket loose to give me more room to work I found the errant bolt.

A bit of an annoyance but any manufacturer can have a problem. The dealer handled it in a manner that was perfectly acceptable to me. 

I'm till happy with the tractor and satisfied with the service from the dealer.


----------

